# Rallies In New Jersey



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

Before we were an Outbacker family we noticed an Outbacker Rally in Cape May, New Jersey at BeachComber CampGround. Can't remember if it was the spring or fall. Anyone attend this and is this an annual event? We camp spring and fall at Beachcomber and would love to attend.

Happy Camping!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We were there, it was in early May two or three years ago. It's not an annual thing but I guess it could be..........

Mike


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We'd be interested in going if some of us could get together! We were just in Strathmere on Wednesday. I love Cape May! If you plan it...we will come!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

All it takes is someone to start the idea - sounds like a start of a rally!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As the one who started the Beachcomber rally, this thread has me reminiscing. I think 2010 spring in Wildwood would be fun again. If there is an interest, I ll make a call and see what we can do.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd be interested in attending!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

i will be in the neighborhood for 3 weeks in August. We are staying at Avalon campground again and i have already made reservation for 2011.

love the beach and boogie boarding.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW said she would love to do Beachcomber again

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I wasn't able to make that one but would try again

John


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

we would be interesed in going.have not been down that way in 14 yrs. since are honeymoon. always talk about going with the kids.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here it is...

http://www.beachcombercamp.com/amenities.htm

Has anyone stayed anywhere else around Cape May?? Down by the shore points there seems to be a campground evey 2 miles.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/amenities.htm
> 
> Has anyone stayed anywhere else around Cape May?? Down by the shore points there seems to be a campground evey 2 miles.


Many years back - off of route 9 - all I remember is LOTS of mosquitos!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/amenities.htm
> 
> Has anyone stayed anywhere else around Cape May?? Down by the shore points there seems to be a campground evey 2 miles.


Never stayed in Jersey but beachcomber is on my list. Looks like alot to do and it is close to the shores.

Bob


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

we be interested


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The mosquito problem is not much of a issue in May. Myself personally, because mosquitoes seem to love me, would NEVER camp there in July and August, did once, nomore. JerseyGirl, to answer your question. I have gone thru every campground in thw Wildwood area and Beachcomber was the only place that could handle a rally with assuming we had more than 15 trailers and many are over 25 feet. I realize there might be a few a little further north of Wildwood.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/amenities.htm
> 
> Has anyone stayed anywhere else around Cape May?? Down by the shore points there seems to be a campground evey 2 miles.


SOB friends of ours go to Ocean View on RTE9 right outside of Sea Isle.....they say it is nice and always go back.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We would be in............. Usually go to the Family beach House..........but i guess we can Ruff it at the beach in the rolling suite


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we are in Jersey---typing this from the Library in Avalon...right up the road from BeachComber---which was our first cg in jersey ever!!!! we have also stayed at Driftwood and Avalon--both really nice cgs

we are def down for a jersey rally as we come here like three or four times a year. we belong to 1000trails right now, and they have two cgs--SeaPines at exit 13 and Lake and Shore at exit 17

anybody down here this week/weekend and would like to get together----give me a holla!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

amyk said:


> we are in Jersey---typing this from the Library in Avalon...right up the road from BeachComber---which was our first cg in jersey ever!!!! we have also stayed at Driftwood and Avalon--both really nice cgs
> 
> we are def down for a jersey rally as we come here like three or four times a year. we belong to 1000trails right now, and they have two cgs--SeaPines at exit 13 and Lake and Shore at exit 17
> 
> anybody down here this week/weekend and would like to get together----give me a holla!!


I would invite you for a cook out at our place in Sea Isle...............but we won't be down until the weekend of the 8th and 15th.......or august.........If yuor still down there or back down there then......let us know, you can join us for our saturday dinner.............always something yummy on the grill!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

we are going to be in avalon from the 9th through the 28th of august


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We would be interested in attending. Jersey shore is a great place to visit and camp.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

amyk said:


> we are in Jersey---typing this from the Library in Avalon...right up the road from BeachComber---which was our first cg in jersey ever!!!! we have also stayed at Driftwood and Avalon--both really nice cgs
> 
> we are def down for a jersey rally as we come here like three or four times a year. we belong to 1000trails right now, and they have two cgs--SeaPines at exit 13 and Lake and Shore at exit 17
> 
> anybody down here this week/weekend and would like to get together----give me a holla!!


Hi Amy! Did you have bad weather today too? It rained on and off...not a good shore OR hair day for that matter. Avalon is so peaceful....I'm totally jealous you're there. It would be nice if we could all meet up!! Hope that sun's shining tomorrow!









Michele


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

rdvholtwood said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/amenities.htm
> 
> Has anyone stayed anywhere else around Cape May?? Down by the shore points there seems to be a campground evey 2 miles.


Many years back - off of route 9 - all I remember is LOTS of mosquitos!
[/quote]

You and your mosquitos! Everytime I ask you about a shore CG you tell me about the mosquitos! At least I know to bring plenty of OFF for the 2 of us!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> Here it is...
> 
> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/amenities.htm
> 
> Has anyone stayed anywhere else around Cape May?? Down by the shore points there seems to be a campground evey 2 miles.


SOB friends of ours go to Ocean View on RTE9 right outside of Sea Isle.....they say it is nice and always go back.
[/quote]

We've been to Ocean View ...friends have a park model. It is way too crowded there for me. But nice. And just a stone's throw from Sea Isle...Sea Isle....hmm... I think someone we know has a place there....if I remember right, he grills and deep fries everything in sight....maybe we could have a rally at his place?????


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

You know how crowded the beach Building lots are............couldn't do a rally.......Could do a cookout.........


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> You know how crowded the beach Building lots are............couldn't do a rally.......Could do a cookout.........


I know, I know...Rally on the beach? Minus the Outbacks!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

nynethead said:


> we are going to be in avalon from the 9th through the 28th of august


You staying in Avalon or Mainland side camping? We will be down in Sea Isle for a couple weekends while you are down....

Could have the makings of an Impromptu Outbackers Cookout rally


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

we go to the avalon campground on 9. they actually have a clermont address, but you go across the causeway into avalon.

we go to causeway for sea isle city to hit the chinese resturant with the ice cream stand, or the hardware store.

they are next to the nursery and driftwood.

A cookout rally sounds good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For a bump...I am going to Wildwood area Labor Day weekend at OceanView. I will drive down to Beachcomber and talk to them and see if I can get a spring rally going for next spring early May. I need to look at the calender yet but I m game even if we only get a few families (which I doubt we would get that little)

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Can't wait 
Peg already told me this is a MUST RALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> For a bump...I am going to Wildwood area Labor Day weekend at OceanView. I will drive down to Beachcomber and talk to them and see if I can get a spring rally going for next spring early May. I need to look at the calender yet but I m game even if we only get a few families (which I doubt we would get that little)
> 
> John


Sounds great John, let us know what you find out...


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

I can't pass up a rally in my own state...count us in as interested!


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

We would be interested also. Sounds like fun!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> For a bump...I am going to Wildwood area Labor Day weekend at OceanView. I will drive down to Beachcomber and talk to them and see if I can get a spring rally going for next spring early May. I need to look at the calender yet but I m game even if we only get a few families (which I doubt we would get that little)
> 
> John


Sounds great John, let us know what you find out...
[/quote]

I would be interested.......could even do late April.........

If any of you are interested in a knoebels get together........we do one in may every year.......usually the weekend before memorial day......last year we did it on mothers day. Park has reduced prices and hours........it is always fun!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> For a bump...I am going to Wildwood area Labor Day weekend at OceanView. I will drive down to Beachcomber and talk to them and see if I can get a spring rally going for next spring early May. I need to look at the calender yet but I m game even if we only get a few families (which I doubt we would get that little)
> 
> John


Sounds great John, let us know what you find out...
[/quote]

I would be interested.......could even do late April.........

If any of you are interested in a knoebels get together........we do one in may every year.......usually the weekend before memorial day......last year we did it on mothers day. Park has reduced prices and hours........it is always fun!!
[/quote]

Clarke - maybe you could start a new thread for knoebels? I am sure there would be some interest!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> For a bump...I am going to Wildwood area Labor Day weekend at OceanView. I will drive down to Beachcomber and talk to them and see if I can get a spring rally going for next spring early May. I need to look at the calender yet but I m game even if we only get a few families (which I doubt we would get that little)
> 
> John


Sounds great John, let us know what you find out...
[/quote]

I would be interested.......could even do late April.........

If any of you are interested in a knoebels get together........we do one in may every year.......usually the weekend before memorial day......last year we did it on mothers day. Park has reduced prices and hours........it is always fun!!
[/quote]

Clarke - maybe you could start a new thread for knoebels? I am sure there would be some interest!








[/quote]

I am Planning on it!!! We need to figure out the kids May schedule before we plan it!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> For a bump...I am going to Wildwood area Labor Day weekend at OceanView. I will drive down to Beachcomber and talk to them and see if I can get a spring rally going for next spring early May. I need to look at the calender yet but I m game even if we only get a few families (which I doubt we would get that little)
> 
> John


Sounds great John, let us know what you find out...
[/quote]

I would be interested.......could even do late April.........

If any of you are interested in a knoebels get together........we do one in may every year.......usually the weekend before memorial day......last year we did it on mothers day. Park has reduced prices and hours........it is always fun!!
[/quote]

Clarke - maybe you could start a new thread for knoebels? I am sure there would be some interest!








[/quote]

I am Planning on it!!! We need to figure out the kids May schedule before we plan it!!!
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've never been to Knoebels but always hear great things about it. That would be something fun to do before school got out.

The shore is still too cold in May, and NJ schools won't get out until June 16th - 18th, around there. That week and weekend following would be a great time to be at the shore...not too hot yet and the kids are busting to go on the boardwalk.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I've never been to Knoebels but always hear great things about it. That would be something fun to do before school got out.
> 
> The shore is still too cold in May, and NJ schools won't get out until June 16th - 18th, around there. That week and weekend following would be a great time to be at the shore...not too hot yet and the kids are busting to go on the boardwalk.


Jersey....the weekend the kids get out is Fathers day and the Rally at TwinGrove......... you better get your site reserved.....It will be Fun!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> I've never been to Knoebels but always hear great things about it. That would be something fun to do before school got out.
> 
> The shore is still too cold in May, and NJ schools won't get out until June 16th - 18th, around there. That week and weekend following would be a great time to be at the shore...not too hot yet and the kids are busting to go on the boardwalk.


Jersey....the weekend the kids get out is Fathers day and the Rally at TwinGrove......... you better get your site reserved.....It will be Fun!!!
[/quote]

I know, I know....We were waiting to see when the VoTech Mike teaches at was done for the year. With graduation then, it's always a busy time of year for him....very, very stressed....poor thing.

But I need to get my butt in gear!


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We are interested in a rally at the Jersey shore in May 2010. This way it does not interfer with the summer rally at Twin Grove. And we were thinking that since Wolfwood cannot make the summer rally, may be they would be interested in joining the spring rally at the Jersey shore??? ........just a thought!!

Looking forward to seeing what info tdvffjohn brings back. Thanks in advance John!!!

Jen


----------

